# changer de groupe de travail



## kissscool (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis connecté au réseau de mon école et je voudrais changer mon groupe de travail car il y en a plusieurs bref....

Mon mac est visible dans le groupe My Network et je voulais changer de groupe quelle manip dois je faire? merci

Je suis également a la recherche d'un programme comme lansearh ou sharescan pour rechercher des données sur le réseau sans nécessairement me connecter à un PC.


A+ bonne soirée Merci


----------



## intra (21 Novembre 2006)

Il y a un rubrique dans l'aide de ton mac (je susi sur un systeme en anglais c pour ca que je ne te dis pas comment faire)


----------



## kissscool (21 Novembre 2006)

je vias regarder ca mais c'est quoi le nom de la rubirque aide s'il te plait?? groupe de travail?

Merci


----------



## maousse (22 Novembre 2006)

/Applications/Utilitaires/Format de Répertoire

choisir la ligne "SMB" et cliquer sur "configurer" après s'être identifié comme admin de la machine.

Voilà


----------



## kissscool (22 Novembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup ca marche c'est ca.

Et tu connais un logiciel permettant de rechercher des données sur un réseau parce que le faire manuellement c'est la galère.

Merci  bientot


----------

